# Hi All from Australia



## bobbyd (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello to all, great site have read and learnt so much. Soon to do first trial. Anyone else here in OZ, drop a line and say hi.

Look forward to learnin lots more.

D.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

welcome.......


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

hey man....good to have to come on in! I'm heading to Oz for the month of april....Sydney to Cairns.....a month of chilling and exploring....this site is da thang! loads of great people with lots of experience! Cheers man, and walk on!


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 18, 2008)

hey dude im from nsw were u at, im 20 got three plants and am 100% newbie! write me back.


----------



## bigbudeddie (Jan 18, 2008)

Im a Gold Coast Grower . Stick around this site and you will be a pro dude.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 18, 2008)

yeh how u growing yours ? how old r u ?
yeh i hope i learn fast.


----------



## bigbudeddie (Jan 19, 2008)

monkeyboy said:


> how old r u ?


 Who Me


----------



## bobbyd (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi All.
S.A. here. Very informative site.
Cheers


----------



## mattao21 (May 18, 2008)

hey man im from QLD cairns, if your up this way let me know


----------



## NIMBIN (May 18, 2008)

cairns...you going to winter solstice?? im from townsville


----------



## FlyinHawaiin (May 19, 2008)

Names Hawaii I live in Cairns though. Welcome and Goodluck with growing.


----------



## dicko (May 19, 2008)

hay man its good to hear from some assies around here, %100 newbie just wanting to learn some more info see ya guys around


----------



## streetskate345 (May 24, 2008)

hey, i live up on the tablelands. hows cairns going for ya.


----------



## cayco (May 24, 2008)

hi 
im am new i lin SYdney any one here.


----------



## Azadeh (Jun 16, 2008)

hey nimbin are you going to winter solstice? I might go but I just moved to cairns and dont know many people. Would be nice to meet up or some thing.
peace


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 16, 2008)

*I spent a month in Perth Freemantle it was badass!!!!*


----------



## scruffonline (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey guys im from Melbourne Victoria, the coldest city in aus! just finished building my first grow tent, hoping to grow 4-6 plants. I would'nt even have know where to start if it wasn't for this site! thanks to all the experienced growers for all the awesome advice and support for the newbies like myself!!!!!!


----------



## sidngroovennude (Jul 14, 2008)

gday comin in at you from the real deal coldest city in oz hobart.


----------



## blackout (Jul 14, 2008)

sidngroovennude said:


> gday comin in at you from the real deal coldest city in oz hobart.


 hi to all fellow aussies ,i am from perth ,the weather is fucked at present ,but not long until growing season ,happy planting ,


----------



## scruffonline (Jul 17, 2008)

blackout said:


> hi to all fellow aussies ,i am from perth ,the weather is fucked at present ,but not long until growing season ,happy planting ,


It can be growing season all year round with a grow tent!


----------



## sidngroovennude (Jul 17, 2008)

whats goin on out there scruff what strains ya groin in the big V


----------



## Charred (Jul 17, 2008)

SW, WA. this years going to be HUGE guerilla. freo's got to many dicks and there footy team SUCK BALLS! lmao i'm blazed


----------



## sidngroovennude (Jul 17, 2008)

nuthin good outta wa footy wise go the cats!


----------



## blackout (Jul 17, 2008)

scruffonline said:


> It can be growing season all year round with a grow tent!


 no i am o.k as far as that i grow indoors in winter ,but prefer outdoors ,lots of free sunshine here , but my room keeps me happy until spring time.


----------



## stilltokin (Jul 17, 2008)

hey ppl, im down here in NSW and lots of ppl will think its very exciting and stuff, but its not as good without a good supply of plants and weed. lol pm me or write back if your from down here and we'll all get high together. lol i bet that will never happen but u never know,
Peace


----------



## Charred (Jul 18, 2008)

sidngroovennude said:


> nuthin good outta wa footy wise go the cats!


haha so true atm. you can thank us for buddy though. think there must be something in the water over here


----------



## O4aUsErNaMe (Jul 18, 2008)

hi and welcome i am from the south east coast of western australia


----------



## Calcutta (Jul 20, 2008)

G'Day G'Day G'Day, lovely to see a good bunch north qlders, grown on atherton tablelands aswell in cairns, currently in cairns now, would like to meet other users in area and talk bout plants have yarn with ol uncle bob and pass on our information to others in area, so hopefully we wont have to rely on shipments from down south like we have been doin


----------



## stonerchik (Dec 25, 2008)

editedited


----------



## O4aUsErNaMe (Dec 25, 2008)

stonerchik said:


> hi all! i'm in australia too - melbourne. this site looks awesome, glad i found it!. seems to be really dry in melb at the mo has anyone else noticed??? love to meet any other melbournites - pm or email me rocketshiptothemoon [at] hotmail [dot] com since i'm not sure if i have pm access?? xx stonerchik.


g'day , not from Melbourne but hello any way


----------



## hoki2test (Dec 28, 2008)

hey dude,im from cardwell and im a proud gorrilla farmer,i got some durban and pure power plant happening,giv us a yell back dude


----------



## hoki2test (Dec 28, 2008)

hey dudez,im from cardwell and im a proud gorrilla farmer,i got some durban and pure power plant happening,giv us a yell back dudez


----------



## eza82 (Dec 28, 2008)

.. 1st grow.... 4 pot drip, in turbo tank conversion... dutch grow aussie majic grow juice


----------



## jinmaster (Dec 28, 2008)

What is it with the aussies and declaring to everyone were there from haha.
Welcome anyways


----------



## bensencox (Dec 31, 2008)

from south coast nsw sup every1


----------



## eza82 (Jan 1, 2009)

bensencox said:


> from south coast nsw sup every1


a fellow NSW ` welshman


----------



## dhalix (Feb 1, 2009)

Alright people, just moved to the Gold Coast from the UK, grew a bit back home but just here chilling and looking for a good smoke. So if anyone can direct me to a nice constant supply of some high grade shit then please PM me!


----------



## riskyman (Feb 17, 2009)

New to this site and the pleasures of the grass. Looking forward to meeting other locals and kicking back.


----------



## MademoiselleBisou (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey, I am new as well.
New to the site & Sydney. I am originally from Canada. 
Looking for someone to help me out. Let me know x


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey peoples, South coast NSW here. Check out my journal, it's just starting to get good.


----------



## ganjkingzero (Mar 24, 2010)

hi .


----------

